

Nick Tosches on Opium Dens - simonb
http://www.vanityfair.com/culture/features/2000/09/opium-dens-200009?printable=true

======
glhaynes
I never expect articles in magazines like this to be more 'show-offy' than
those in 'intellectual' journals like the London Review of Books. They often
are, though.

~~~
bl4k
dude this is _Vanity Fair_ , the most show-offy anything in the world

btw this _is_ one of my favorite articles from the magazine, though

~~~
glhaynes
Hah! True. OK, I'll give it another shot.

------
gyom
The small book from the author is very nice and fun to read. It goes well with
the myth of the romantic opium den.

